# Will All Shrimps Get Along?



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey

I've been thinking of setting up a well planted tank with assortment of shrimps, and a couple of pencil fish. But I was wondering if all types of shrimp get along with other shrimps? I might be able to access to some bumble bee shrimp, cherry shrimp, amino shrimp, and crystal shirmp. So I was just curious, and how many shrimps can you have per gallon?

Meow


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

meow_mix450 said:


> Hey
> 
> I've been thinking of setting up a well planted tank with assortment of shrimps, and a couple of pencil fish. But I was wondering if all types of shrimp get along with other shrimps? I might be able to access to some bumble bee shrimp, cherry shrimp, amino shrimp, and crystal shirmp. So I was just curious, and how many shrimps can you have per gallon?
> 
> Meow


Amino shrimp eh?  
You can toss all those suckers in together. You can basically have as many shrimp as fit. Seriously. Especially planted with co2. The only concern is depletion of traces as they absorb stuff to make their new shells.

For example- in a tank with a 20x10 (10G footprint) you could put like 100 shrimp.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

IF you dont mind some of them cross breeding and not getting pure strains.. go ahead.
Also dont add Macrobrachium sp.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> IF you dont mind some of them cross breeding and not getting pure strains.. go ahead.
> Also dont add Macrobrachium sp.


Ya totally. If it looks even slightly menacing (ie big claws, pants around ankles, etc) dont buy it.


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

i thought shrimp eggs can only be hatched in saltwater or brackish water

Meow


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

meow_mix450 said:


> i thought shrimp eggs can only be hatched in saltwater or brackish water
> 
> Meow


Only for certain species. Others breed in freshwater.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

most that have larval forms need salt water, those that dont, most can breed in freshwater..
Check out shrimpnow.com, they have a list of which can crossbreed with which and what breeds where.. just check for larval forms..


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks 

Meow


----------

